# Marine Aquariums > Marine aquarium Set Up >  my first bubble tip

## lost

What do you think?

----------


## Gary R

Very nice .....just keep a eye on it as it may move around.

----------


## lost

done that lets hope its found its new home  :lol:

----------

*Gary R* (31-05-2018)

----------


## lost

20180930_105545.jpg
Quick question gaz does this look ok to you?

----------


## Gary R

looks like you might be over feeding it ….what and how much you given it over a week ?

----------


## lost

It has been about half a prawn every two to three days

----------


## Gary R

cut the prawn into four and give it a peace every two to three days ….that should be ok for it  :fishy:

----------

*lost* (01-10-2018)

----------


## lost

I will give it ago i cut the prawn up but at the mo it is not eating

----------

*Gary R* (02-10-2018)

----------


## lost

20181003_100301.jpgWell its on the move again straight through my zoas  :lol:  god knows were it will end up

----------


## Gary R

You might find that it is moving towards the day light when your tank lights are off.

----------


## lost

Don't know mate it must get board it is in the same place round the other side now  :lol:

----------

*Gary R* (05-10-2018)

----------

